# Dog set to be euthanized this week



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey all - just ran across this. Not a golden, but it seems like a sad story. I don't know the situation, but if he is only lashing out at the woman I wonder if it is something that she is doing without realizing. I wish I could take him on but I just can't right now -- we have two fosters, a board and train, and our own two dogs. If anyone knows anyone in TX or elsewhere I'd be willing to help transport.

Last chance before euthanasia


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*

Ashley

The best thing you could do for him would be to email some dog rescues in Austin, TX, for him.

http://www.petfinder.com/animal-shelters-and-rescues/search/?location=Austin,+TX&shelter_name=


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Perfect, I'll start doing that


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks, Ashley!*

Thanks, Ashley!

Praying someone takes him!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Could you offer to do an in home evaluation for them? See if you can pinpoint his triggers? If there were something they could work on with hope to improve his behavior maybe they would try.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*

Ashley

Sounds like a great idea Mylissyk has.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

While the issues this dog has may be treatable, I am afraid the liability issues involved would prevent any rescue from taking him. As sad as it is, the best solution for this dog may be euthanasia. His level of aggression can never be "cured," at best it can be managed and then only by very skilled and dedicated new owners. Unfortunately those very skilled and dedicated dog people usually have a full stable of dogs. Rescues need to spend their time and money on dogs they can adopt out and given that this dog has a history of aggression, this dog would be unadoptable.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I pray somebody adopts him!


----------

